

Ask HN: Shopify or Magento? - BenWhit

I know there are a ton of other choices for e-commerece platforms but the business in need is a small/local Rock and Roll bar/restaurant that is interested in selling their own merchandise with a collection of other affiliate products that fit 'the vibe'. The store itself will have anywhere between 20-75 products, which is why I thought that Magento (Magento Go, to be more specific) and Shopify would probably be the easiest to get up and running. The Owner isn't very tech savvy himself, which is another reason I chose those two.<p>Any suggestions and advice is greatly appreciated!<p>Thanks in advance.
======
chris_dcosta
You don't say where you are from. I know people who didn't choose shopify
because of language/translation issues. They ended up choosing prestashop.

Like you they were not programmers.

~~~
BenWhit
I had heard the same thing but I'm located in the US so I don't think that
should be an issue but thanks for the heads up.

------
dexcs
I've been through all of them, and in 90% of all cases woule recommend
shopify... 80/20!

~~~
BenWhit
I had them use the free trial of Magento Go to try and ease them into it but
they seemed to be overwhelmed. Shopify however looks very ease to manage and a
good starting point for beginners into the e-commerce scene.

